# Some "special" number I found...



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2010)

03122115261222222221643222162612223461222222221625112213213211222424222424222112312

Someone tell me what's special about this number? It's related to a puzzle. Once you've figured it out, please put your answer in spoiler tags. I'll hopefully reveal the answer in a week. (Right now, I don't really have an easy way to explain what's so special about this number )

Also there's something "special" about this number:
03122115261222222221643222162612223461222222221625112213213211222424222424222112312312211526122222222164322216261222346122222222162511221321321122242422242422211231231221152612222222216432221626122234612222222216251122132132112224242224242221123123122115261222222221643222162612223461222222221625112213213211222424222424222112312

(There shouldn't be any spaces, I don't know why there are spaces)


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 2, 2010)

why is the space there?


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 2, 2010)

The forums automatically do that in a long line of characters.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 2, 2010)

ahhh, that makes sense, i just wasnt really sure if it was like 2 numbers


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know. I don't think it can be an amount of permutations of some weird puzzle, there is a 0 at the beginning, and none at the end...


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 2, 2010)

Uhm, both "numbers" you listed start with a 0...
Making them "rows of numbers", not "numbers"

Sure you don't want to add any more characters?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah maybe I should have called this a "special" string of digits I found (<--- that's another hint )


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

well i noticed that the second string of digits starts with all the digits of the first one...

i have no clue whats special lol


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 2, 2010)

I got it.



Spoiler



F Perm


----------



## Cube1 (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't crack it. But if you add the digits of the first one you get 191 which is congruent to 5 (the most infrequent number in there) modulo 6 (the highest number on there).


----------



## aronpm (Oct 2, 2010)

Spoiler



It's an alg that does an F perm and a _little_ bit more.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's an alg that does an F perm and a _little_ bit more.


 


Spoiler



How is it an alg?


----------



## Enter (Oct 2, 2010)

Conditional Unitary Transformation on biphotons
or 
phone number 031221152


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How is it an alg?


 
That's the secret :3


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Oct 2, 2010)

Spoiler



Is it swiss notation? I don't want to work it out though.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 4, 2010)

Spoiler



If these numbers somehow represent algorithms, then I propose that the algorithm has order 4. This is because the second number is really the first number concatenated four times. If this second number is "special", then I presume since it is simply repeating the first number that it brings the puzzle back to the original starting state after 4 applications of it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bump. So, what was the correct answer?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2010)

It's related to the sq-1. Keep doing /, followed by a clockwise turn on the top layer until you can do / again. Keep doing this over and over again until you get back to a cube. This is how I got the first sequence. It's just missing loads of ",0)s" and "/"s 

The other sequence of numbers when, written out fully, will have no effect on the puzzle. I was just curious to see how long it would take me to do / followed by a clockwise turn on the top layer (until I can do / again), until we're back to square -1 (sorry I know that was bad )


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 1, 2010)

hmm interesting. I tried doing this before but gave up before it was anywhere near solved.

On a related note, does anyone know who created the square-1 notation?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2010)

I assume it was Jaap. Could be wrong.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

That's an awesome parity alg. I wanna use that some day.


----------



## towwdso (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't see how this is a Square-1 alg. It doesn't tell if a turn is clockwise or anti-clockwise.

This python script:



> s = '03122115261222222221643222162612223461222222221625 112213213211222424222424222112312'
> print ''.join(map(lambda y: '(%s, %s)/ ' % y,(lambda x: zip(x[0::2],x[1::2]))(''.join(s.split()))))



gave me this output:



> (0, 3)/ (1, 2)/ (2, 1)/ (1, 5)/ (2, 6)/ (1, 2)/ (2, 2)/ (2, 2)/ (2, 2)/ (2, 1)/
> (6, 4)/ (3, 2)/ (2, 2)/ (1, 6)/ (2, 6)/ (1, 2)/ (2, 2)/ (3, 4)/ (6, 1)/ (2, 2)/
> (2, 2)/ (2, 2)/ (2, 2)/ (1, 6)/ (2, 5)/ (1, 1)/ (2, 2)/ (1, 3)/ (2, 1)/ (3, 2)/
> (1, 1)/ (2, 2)/ (2, 4)/ (2, 4)/ (2, 2)/ (2, 4)/ (2, 4)/ (2, 2)/ (2, 1)/ (1, 2)/
> (3, 1)/



it just doesn't work. =\

EDIT: I've just read Robert-Y post. =P


----------

